# Want to be self employed PC seller and repairer



## joestpaul (Sep 18, 2013)

I am not sure this is the right place to ask my questions?

I have searched Microsoft Licensing FAQ and I am still unsure about licensing PCs.

I want to repair / build and sell computers at home as a business

I will re install windows o/s on newly built computers and install new operating system software from say Vista to windows 7. maybe some windows o/s upgrades as well.

( 1 ) What Microsoft windows license / software media do I need to install on computers I build and sell?

( 2) What Microsoft windows license do I need if I upgrade a pc from say vista to windows 7 on a repaired computer?

( 3 ) What Microsoft windows license do I need if I have a computer with a vista license and I want to install a windows 7 full install on it, not an upgrade?

( 4 ) What Microsoft windows license can I install on a computer that a consumer brings to me that dont have any Microsoft license sticker on it, and they want me to install windows vista / 7 / 8 / 8.1

If you can think of any other information I would need to know about licensing a computer with Microsoft Licenses please feel free to add to my questions / answers

I did sign up with Microsoft as a Microsoft Refurbisher Program member as a commercial refurbisher reseller and I want to make sure I do the licensing correctly


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You're halfway there. Next go to this site: Microsoft OEM Partner Center and become part of the MS Partner Network.


----------



## BFGoodrich (Nov 27, 2013)

Connect with other working professionals and use them as mentors. Not sure that you can educate yourself into making money. I'd advise the other route, which is start posting ads on craigslist and get your hands on some broken equipment.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Yep, OEM licenses are what you're looking for.

Do you have a lot of experience building and repairing PCs?


----------



## joestpaul (Sep 18, 2013)

I have been repairing computers on and off for about 10 years, but, I dont know much, and will always be willing to learn.


----------



## joestpaul (Sep 18, 2013)

I joined the Microsoft OEM Partner Network......and I see many things I could learn, and the site was a little confusing. Maybe people could describe the different options I have with becoming a Microsoft partner, and tools I can use to setup computers. And maybe walk me through some of it over the phone if anyone has time.

I have one question for now.

( 1 ) How do I figure out how to create system images or factory images on computers that I re install or install Windows Vista /7 / 8 / 8.1 on. 

( 2 ) In regards to the EULA that is displayed when a customer first turns their computer on. Where do I purchase the dvd or download the software for the EULA program, so I can install it on computers I repair and sell that I install windows o/s on.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have you done any course IE A+ network + or Microsoft I may be slightly off here, but don't you need certification in the USA.


----------



## joestpaul (Sep 18, 2013)

No, I dont have a certifications. I dont think I need a certificate to repair computers at home as a hobby. Although more training would be nice. I am 50 years old and I am on disability income so i dont have money to go to school.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You could study A + at home http://www.amazon.com/CompTIA-Certification-Edition-220-801-220-802/dp/007179512X then sit the exam
Mike Meyers explains CompTIA A+ Certification Exam - YouTube


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh, and age has nothing to do with it I am older than you and did mine in 4 months just recently, but I had a classroom situation which was more my type of studying not everyone needs that.


----------



## joestpaul (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks for all your input and help.

I watch the Video here and I will now go to Tech-Vets and watch their videos and get more experience with computers.

I will also will check out CompTIA A+ Certification All-in-One Exam Guide, 8th Edition (Exams 220-801 & 220-802) on Amazon and purchase one when I can.


----------



## BFGoodrich (Nov 27, 2013)

Start volunteering to fix computers for friends & family. Post ads on craigslist offering to do the work cheap. IMO theory is meaningless unless you have something to apply it to, right in front of you. I almost never look down at a broken computer and remember something from a book or video I watched. Actually, most of the time the thing that saves me (and the computer) is remembering something I read on an online forum like this one.

Posting in threads helping people to fix their computers right here will help your development, and you'll be dealing with current, real life problems instead of theoretical or outdated issues that may not even occur anymore.


----------



## Dauphyn (Jun 18, 2014)

Professor Messer has a set of online videos that you can watch for free to help prepare for the A+ exam. They don't completely replace a study guide if you're starting from scratch, but if you already have a good base, then I've found that the videos can answer those odd questions that you my not be sure of.

Professor Messer's CompTIA 220-801/802 A+ Training | Professor Messer - CompTIA A+, Network+, Security+, Linux, Microsoft Technology Training


----------



## joestpaul (Sep 18, 2013)

BFGoodrich said:


> Start volunteering to fix computers for friends & family. Post ads on craigslist offering to do the work cheap. IMO theory is meaningless unless you have something to apply it to, right in front of you. I almost never look down at a broken computer and remember something from a book or video I watched. Actually, most of the time the thing that saves me (and the computer) is remembering something I read on an online forum like this one.
> 
> Posting in threads helping people to fix their computers right here will help your development, and you'll be dealing with current, real life problems instead of theoretical or outdated issues that may not even occur anymore.


I have ads on the internet to repair computers. I also live in a building with 128 apartments and I advertise on the bulletin board for repair and to sell computers. The videos I was watching also on you tube were about troubleshooting and removing viruses. I was surprised how much I already knew about removing viruses. Everything I know I learned mostly hands on over the last ten years. I will look around the computer forums on craigslist and try to get more knowledge and help others as well and promote what I do know.

Thanks for your support and input / help:thumb:


----------



## joestpaul (Sep 18, 2013)

Dauphyn said:


> Professor Messer has a set of online videos that you can watch for free to help prepare for the A+ exam. They don't completely replace a study guide if you're starting from scratch, but if you already have a good base, then I've found that the videos can answer those odd questions that you my not be sure of.
> 
> Professor Messer's CompTIA 220-801/802 A+ Training | Professor Messer - CompTIA A+, Network+, Security+, Linux, Microsoft Technology Training


I just started watch Eli the computer guy on youtube also. But, I will check out professor messer as well. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## BFGoodrich (Nov 27, 2013)

joestpaul said:


> I have ads on the internet to repair computers. I also live in a building with 128 apartments and I advertise on the bulletin board for repair and to sell computers.


Define "internet". When I said craigslist I meant that specifically. To my knowledge, there isn't any other free online advertising besides maybe backpage but that's mostly (at least where I live) for sex trade and maybe some drugs.

Some people don't know what craigsllst is, and fail to recognize it's brand for what it means, which is something very specific. So when I say craigslist and you say "internet", I have to ask if you know exactly what CL is and if you are on it, or somewhere else, and if case "B" why are you NOT on CL.

Advertising in the physical locality (apartment) is okay, but what those repairs are REALLY good for is personal references. You should be maintaining a list of emails of your former customers and sending them an email once a month to keep your name and occupation fresh.

Also facebook is a must-have. And a website. Do you have a website?

If you can get a physical location with a legit, Google-verifiable address, you can really, REALLY get some traffic as optimizing for local search is long and tedious, but simple and easy. Many business owners fail to put the time and effort into it, which gives you an edge as the local results are competitive. I'm a bit of an expert on local search and can really help you in that area if you want, but having a Google-verified address is a must-have. There's no point in doing local seo without one.


----------



## joestpaul (Sep 18, 2013)

I do advertise in the computer section on craigslist for my city. I also did a google search for classifieds ads online in my city and found 4 classifieds websites. I also advertise online with my local newspaper both online and in the paper

I do have facebook and a business website connected to my account on there.

I need to start getting email addresses and phone number of people I deal with to check up on repairs and sales on computers.


----------



## joestpaul (Sep 18, 2013)

Not sure where to post questions about Microsoft windows 7 home premium 32 bit 3 pack that I just purchased through a Microsoft distributor and received in the mail today.

There is a Pre installation DVD disc for Microsoft Refurbishers included, but no instruction on how to use the disc!! And it takes for ever to get responses in emails from the Microsoft Refurbisher Program Staff.

Can anyone help or suggest a different forum?

Or is anyone on here in The Microsoft Refurbisher Program?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi not sure if this is what you,re talking about, but it may be worth checking it out.
Windows 7 OEM Preinstallation Kit Training
Windows 7 OPK
How To: Install The Windows 7 OPK OEM Preinstallation Kit


----------



## joestpaul (Sep 18, 2013)

I think the disc I received Windows 7 OEM Preinstallation Kit disc, is if I want to learn how to create a window 7 automated dvd to install windows 7 for which ever version I create the dvd to be.

I received 3 Windows 7 Home Premium 32 bit service pack 1 dvd disc also with the 3 pack as mentioned above, and 3 Windows 7 Home Premium Refurbisher COAs.........I know I have to go to Microsofts Portal to get the product key codes for these COAs because they dont have product keys on the stickers. 

Question: Can I skip using the OEM Preinstallation Disc for refurbishers and use the disc and license above to install on 3 computers......and then create automated dvd disc later when I figure out how to create the automated dvd for windows 7 home premium or what ever version of 7 I want to create the dvd for?

Does anyone have a toll free direct phone number to contact someone who can better guide me through using the OEM Pre Installation Kit DVD disc.

Question 2: What do I get or how do I create the EULA that will show on a customers computer after I sell it to them? Is that on the OEM Pre Installation Kit DVD Disc?

Can I use a windows 8.1 computer also to create the automated windows 7 dvd disc? I dont have any windows 7 computers, unless I wipe 8 and use one of the above OEM windows 7 Home premium dvd disc and license that came with the 3 pack that I just purchased?

So, many questions.......I didnt think buying OEM Windows 7 Media and License would be so difficult.........:banghead:


----------



## joestpaul (Sep 18, 2013)

I am currently creating the answer file or automated windows 7 disc, so far its going okay....step by step instruction :dance:


----------



## joestpaul (Sep 18, 2013)

I responded to quickly

I got to the point of Generating Catalog file from the Install.wim

and I received this message

Detail of the operation failed 

view notepad log file

3:20 AM : 
3:20 AM : Windows SIM was unable to generate a catalog. For troubleshooting assistance, see the topic: 'Windows System Image Manager Technical Reference' in the Windows OPK or Windows AIK User's Guide.
3:20 AM : 
3:20 AM : System.InvalidOperationException: The operation failed to complete. ---> System.Reflection.TargetInvocationException: Exception has been thrown by the target of an invocation. ---> System.ArgumentNullException: String reference not set to an instance of a String.
Parameter name: source
at System.Globalization.CompareInfo.IsPrefix(String source, String prefix, CompareOptions options)
at ?A0xfe36268f.ConvertToNtPath(String path)
at Microsoft.ComponentStudio.ComponentPlatformInterface.CbsSessionAdaptor..ctor(String bootDrive, String imageWinDir, String servicingPath)
at Microsoft.ComponentStudio.ComponentPlatformInterface.OfflineImageImpl.InitializePackages()
at Microsoft.ComponentStudio.ComponentPlatformInterface.OfflineImageImpl..ctor(OfflineImageInfo imageInfo)
--- End of inner exception stack trace ---
at System.RuntimeMethodHandle._InvokeConstructor(Object[] args, SignatureStruct& signature, IntPtr declaringType)
at System.Reflection.RuntimeConstructorInfo.Invoke(BindingFlags invokeAttr, Binder binder, Object[] parameters, CultureInfo culture)
at System.RuntimeType.CreateInstanceImpl(BindingFlags bindingAttr, Binder binder, Object[] args, CultureInfo culture, Object[] activationAttributes)
at Microsoft.ComponentStudio.ComponentPlatformInterface.Cpi.PlatformImplementation.CreateOfflineImageInstance(OfflineImageInfo imageInfo)
--- End of inner exception stack trace ---

Server stack trace: 
at Microsoft.ComponentStudio.ComponentPlatformInterface.Cpi.PlatformImplementation.CreateOfflineImageInstance(OfflineImageInfo imageInfo)
at Microsoft.ComponentStudio.ComponentPlatformInterface.Cpi.CreateOfflineImageInstance(OfflineImageInfo imageInfo)
at Microsoft.ComponentStudio.ComponentPlatformInterface.OfflineImageCatalog.Serialize(OfflineImageInfo imageInfo)
at Microsoft.ComponentStudio.ComponentPlatformInterface.OfflineImageInfo.CreateCatalog()
at Microsoft.ComponentStudio.ComponentPlatformInterface.CatalogCreatorImpl.CreateCatalog(OfflineImageInfo offlineImageInfo)
at System.Runtime.Remoting.Messaging.StackBuilderSink._PrivateProcessMessage(IntPtr md, Object[] args, Object server, Int32 methodPtr, Boolean fExecuteInContext, Object[]& outArgs)
at System.Runtime.Remoting.Messaging.StackBuilderSink.SyncProcessMessage(IMessage msg, Int32 methodPtr, Boolean fExecuteInContext)

Exception rethrown at [0]: 
at System.Runtime.Remoting.Proxies.RealProxy.HandleReturnMessage(IMessage reqMsg, IMessage retMsg)
at System.Runtime.Remoting.Proxies.RealProxy.PrivateInvoke(MessageData& msgData, Int32 type)
at Microsoft.ComponentStudio.ComponentPlatformInterface.ICatalogCreator.CreateCatalog(OfflineImageInfo offlineImageInfo)
at Microsoft.ComponentStudio.CatalogGenerator.CreateCat(ProgressDialog pd, Object o)
3:20 AM : System.Reflection.TargetInvocationException: Exception has been thrown by the target of an invocation. ---> System.ArgumentNullException: String reference not set to an instance of a String.
Parameter name: source
at System.Globalization.CompareInfo.IsPrefix(String source, String prefix, CompareOptions options)
at ?A0xfe36268f.ConvertToNtPath(String path)
at Microsoft.ComponentStudio.ComponentPlatformInterface.CbsSessionAdaptor..ctor(String bootDrive, String imageWinDir, String servicingPath)
at Microsoft.ComponentStudio.ComponentPlatformInterface.OfflineImageImpl.InitializePackages()
at Microsoft.ComponentStudio.ComponentPlatformInterface.OfflineImageImpl..ctor(OfflineImageInfo imageInfo)
--- End of inner exception stack trace ---
at System.RuntimeMethodHandle._InvokeConstructor(Object[] args, SignatureStruct& signature, IntPtr declaringType)
at System.Reflection.RuntimeConstructorInfo.Invoke(BindingFlags invokeAttr, Binder binder, Object[] parameters, CultureInfo culture)
at System.RuntimeType.CreateInstanceImpl(BindingFlags bindingAttr, Binder binder, Object[] args, CultureInfo culture, Object[] activationAttributes)
at Microsoft.ComponentStudio.ComponentPlatformInterface.Cpi.PlatformImplementation.CreateOfflineImageInstance(OfflineImageInfo imageInfo)
3:20 AM : System.ArgumentNullException: String reference not set to an instance of a String.
Parameter name: source
at System.Globalization.CompareInfo.IsPrefix(String source, String prefix, CompareOptions options)
at ?A0xfe36268f.ConvertToNtPath(String path)
at Microsoft.ComponentStudio.ComponentPlatformInterface.CbsSessionAdaptor..ctor(String bootDrive, String imageWinDir, String servicingPath)
at Microsoft.ComponentStudio.ComponentPlatformInterface.OfflineImageImpl.InitializePackages()
at Microsoft.ComponentStudio.ComponentPlatformInterface.OfflineImageImpl..ctor(OfflineImageInfo imageInfo)
3:27 AM : 
3:27 AM : Windows SIM was unable to generate a catalog. For troubleshooting assistance, see the topic: 'Windows System Image Manager Technical Reference' in the Windows OPK or Windows AIK User's Guide.
3:27 AM : 
3:27 AM : System.InvalidOperationException: The operation failed to complete. ---> System.Reflection.TargetInvocationException: Exception has been thrown by the target of an invocation. ---> System.ArgumentNullException: String reference not set to an instance of a String.
Parameter name: source
at System.Globalization.CompareInfo.IsPrefix(String source, String prefix, CompareOptions options)
at ?A0xfe36268f.ConvertToNtPath(String path)
at Microsoft.ComponentStudio.ComponentPlatformInterface.CbsSessionAdaptor..ctor(String bootDrive, String imageWinDir, String servicingPath)
at Microsoft.ComponentStudio.ComponentPlatformInterface.OfflineImageImpl.InitializePackages()
at Microsoft.ComponentStudio.ComponentPlatformInterface.OfflineImageImpl..ctor(OfflineImageInfo imageInfo)
--- End of inner exception stack trace ---
at System.RuntimeMethodHandle._InvokeConstructor(Object[] args, SignatureStruct& signature, IntPtr declaringType)
at System.Reflection.RuntimeConstructorInfo.Invoke(BindingFlags invokeAttr, Binder binder, Object[] parameters, CultureInfo culture)
at System.RuntimeType.CreateInstanceImpl(BindingFlags bindingAttr, Binder binder, Object[] args, CultureInfo culture, Object[] activationAttributes)
at Microsoft.ComponentStudio.ComponentPlatformInterface.Cpi.PlatformImplementation.CreateOfflineImageInstance(OfflineImageInfo imageInfo)
--- End of inner exception stack trace ---

Server stack trace: 
at Microsoft.ComponentStudio.ComponentPlatformInterface.Cpi.PlatformImplementation.CreateOfflineImageInstance(OfflineImageInfo imageInfo)
at Microsoft.ComponentStudio.ComponentPlatformInterface.Cpi.CreateOfflineImageInstance(OfflineImageInfo imageInfo)
at Microsoft.ComponentStudio.ComponentPlatformInterface.OfflineImageCatalog.Serialize(OfflineImageInfo imageInfo)
at Microsoft.ComponentStudio.ComponentPlatformInterface.OfflineImageInfo.CreateCatalog()
at Microsoft.ComponentStudio.ComponentPlatformInterface.CatalogCreatorImpl.CreateCatalog(OfflineImageInfo offlineImageInfo)
at System.Runtime.Remoting.Messaging.StackBuilderSink._PrivateProcessMessage(IntPtr md, Object[] args, Object server, Int32 methodPtr, Boolean fExecuteInContext, Object[]& outArgs)
at System.Runtime.Remoting.Messaging.StackBuilderSink.SyncProcessMessage(IMessage msg, Int32 methodPtr, Boolean fExecuteInContext)

Exception rethrown at [0]: 
at System.Runtime.Remoting.Proxies.RealProxy.HandleReturnMessage(IMessage reqMsg, IMessage retMsg)
at System.Runtime.Remoting.Proxies.RealProxy.PrivateInvoke(MessageData& msgData, Int32 type)
at Microsoft.ComponentStudio.ComponentPlatformInterface.ICatalogCreator.CreateCatalog(OfflineImageInfo offlineImageInfo)
at Microsoft.ComponentStudio.CatalogGenerator.CreateCat(ProgressDialog pd, Object o)
3:27 AM : System.Reflection.TargetInvocationException: Exception has been thrown by the target of an invocation. ---> System.ArgumentNullException: String reference not set to an instance of a String.
Parameter name: source
at System.Globalization.CompareInfo.IsPrefix(String source, String prefix, CompareOptions options)
at ?A0xfe36268f.ConvertToNtPath(String path)
at Microsoft.ComponentStudio.ComponentPlatformInterface.CbsSessionAdaptor..ctor(String bootDrive, String imageWinDir, String servicingPath)
at Microsoft.ComponentStudio.ComponentPlatformInterface.OfflineImageImpl.InitializePackages()
at Microsoft.ComponentStudio.ComponentPlatformInterface.OfflineImageImpl..ctor(OfflineImageInfo imageInfo)
--- End of inner exception stack trace ---
at System.RuntimeMethodHandle._InvokeConstructor(Object[] args, SignatureStruct& signature, IntPtr declaringType)
at System.Reflection.RuntimeConstructorInfo.Invoke(BindingFlags invokeAttr, Binder binder, Object[] parameters, CultureInfo culture)
at System.RuntimeType.CreateInstanceImpl(BindingFlags bindingAttr, Binder binder, Object[] args, CultureInfo culture, Object[] activationAttributes)
at Microsoft.ComponentStudio.ComponentPlatformInterface.Cpi.PlatformImplementation.CreateOfflineImageInstance(OfflineImageInfo imageInfo)
3:27 AM : System.ArgumentNullException: String reference not set to an instance of a String.
Parameter name: source
at System.Globalization.CompareInfo.IsPrefix(String source, String prefix, CompareOptions options)
at ?A0xfe36268f.ConvertToNtPath(String path)
at Microsoft.ComponentStudio.ComponentPlatformInterface.CbsSessionAdaptor..ctor(String bootDrive, String imageWinDir, String servicingPath)
at Microsoft.ComponentStudio.ComponentPlatformInterface.OfflineImageImpl.InitializePackages()
at Microsoft.ComponentStudio.ComponentPlatformInterface.OfflineImageImpl..ctor(OfflineImageInfo imageInfo)

I will try to do a google search on the error


----------



## joestpaul (Sep 18, 2013)

joestpaul said:


> I responded to quickly
> 
> I got to the point of Generating Catalog file from the Install.wim
> 
> ...


Heres the answer I found on google, 

Are you trying to modify a file for a different platform (aka running on X64 yet modifying an x86 install.wim). If so, the servicing stack was changed in Windows 7 unlike in Vista, where that you can only create a catalog for a file for the same platform that you are running (x86 install.wim on a x86 version of Windows 7).

I was using a 64x platform with a windows 7 x86 32 bit so thats my problem. Going to a different computer with 86 / 32 bit platform and trying again


----------



## joestpaul (Sep 18, 2013)

joestpaul said:


> Heres the answer I found on google,
> 
> Are you trying to modify a file for a different platform (aka running on X64 yet modifying an x86 install.wim). If so, the servicing stack was changed in Windows 7 unlike in Vista, where that you can only create a catalog for a file for the same platform that you are running (x86 install.wim on a x86 version of Windows 7).
> 
> I was using a 64x platform with a windows 7 x86 32 bit so thats my problem. Going to a different computer with 86 / 32 bit platform and trying again


All the above worked out when I switched to my 86 32 bit vista and installed the OEM Pre installation dvd software

Then I started to enter all the information in windows system image Manager

2 questions? Are these 2 statements or lines correct

1 WindowsPE

Microsoft-Windows-Setup\DiskConfiguration\Disk\CreatePartitions\CreatePartition

Order = 1

Size = 200

Type = Primary

1 WindowsPE

Microsoft-Windows-Setup\DiskConfiguration\Disk\CreatePartitions\CreatePartition

Extend = true

Order = 2

Size = 200 ?????????????is this line suppose to be here????????????????????

Type = Primary


Question 2? I left the product key code line empty....was i suppose to leave out a product keycode?

1 WindowsPE

Microsoft-Windows-Setup\UserData\ProductKey

Key = <product key>

WillShowUI = OnError 

Okay I finish editing all the information I added into making the automated dvd disc


----------



## joestpaul (Sep 18, 2013)

joestpaul said:


> All the above worked out when I switched to my 86 32 bit vista and installed the OEM ore installation dvd software
> 
> Then I started to enter all the information in windows system image Manager
> 
> ...


now I come to this

These settings outline a basic unattended installation in which no user input is required during Windows Setup. When the installation is complete, the computer will reboot to audit mode. Audit mode is a stage of Windows Setup that enables you to quickly boot to the desktop, install additional applications and device drivers, and test the installation. Windows Welcome does not run in audit mode, but it will run the next time the computer restarts, once you have run the sysprep command with the /oobe option. Windows Welcome, also called Machine OOBE (out-of-box experience), prompts the end user to read the Microsoft Software License Terms and to configure the computer.
For more information about audit mode, see the Customize Windows in Audit Mode topic in the Windows® OEM Preinstallation Kit (Windows OPK) User's Guide (Opk.chm) or Customize Windows in Audit Mode.
OEMs and system builders are required to run the sysprep /oobe command when audit mode is complete.
For a complete summary of licensing requirements, see the topics in the OEM Customization Guidelines in the Opk.chm that is installed with the Windows OPK.
For more information about Sysprep.exe, see the Sysprep Technical Reference topic in the Opk.chm or Sysprep Technical Reference.

Question 3 ?

How do I run sysprep /oobe command when audit mode is complete. what is sysprep /oobe command?


----------



## joestpaul (Sep 18, 2013)

I made it through adding all the information into windows system Image manager, now its time to 

Validate and Save Settings


----------



## joestpaul (Sep 18, 2013)

I get an error for

4 Specialize

Optional: Microsoft-Windows-IE-InternetExplorer

Home_Page = <Company Home Page>

I added this IE optional when I created the answer file..........So I have many errors from internet explorer when I try to validate and save settings..........The error was saying that I didnt make any changes to Internet explorer settings.....which I didnt because I didnt see any directions on changing optional IE settings. So, I just save the answer file as is........hoping that if I need to edit later I can. Or if I want to remove the Internet Explorer option in the answer file I will do later.

Now also I have to figure out how to work and edit the distribution share file?


----------



## joestpaul (Sep 18, 2013)

Just to let you know if I dont have to use this automated dvd windows 7 home premium disc NOW to install my 3 32 bit windows 7 home premium software o/s and license on 3 different computers, then I have plenty of time to figure out how to create the automated windows 7 home premium 32 bit dvd bootable disc.

Still have to consider the EULA that a customer has to see when they turn on a computer that I sell them.....as per Microsofts Refurbisher program and selling computers.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

This not the forum to get assistance for computer problems.

BG


----------



## joestpaul (Sep 18, 2013)

Okay Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, the contact us link at the foot of the page I linked you to gives you this page OEM Reseller and System Builder Support
There is also a community support page link at the top.


----------



## joestpaul (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks for the web link to the OEN system builder support :dance:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------



## joestpaul (Sep 18, 2013)

Where can I find a forum on Microsoft Refurbishers ............


----------



## joestpaul (Sep 18, 2013)

joestpaul said:


> Where can I find a forum on Microsoft Refurbishers ............


Okay I went to the web link below and found support information......I sent an email to Microsoft and asked them my question and also asked if there's a forum for refurbishers

OEM Reseller and System Builder Support


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you check in news and community News and Community
also this link and the one contained in it OEM Reseller Support System


----------

